# Bloodsport Redux (2021)



## punisher73

Interesting...looks like they wove some of the real blowback on Frank Dux into the movie plot.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

The original movie is still one of my all time favorite movies, ever.  Dux may be a charlatan, but the movie kicked butt!  I'm sure this will be a flop, but I'll still watch it.


----------



## Steve

punisher73 said:


> Interesting...looks like they wove some of the real blowback on Frank Dux into the movie plot.


Hmmm...


----------



## dvcochran

punisher73 said:


> Interesting...looks like they wove some of the real blowback on Frank Dux into the movie plot.


When will it be out and what service will show it?


----------



## elder999

dvcochran said:


> When will it be out and what service will show it?


It's a fan assembly-a pastiche of scenes from other later movies with a voice over.
Fake, in other words. When will it be out?
Never.


----------



## Oily Dragon

elder999 said:


> It's a fan assembly-a pastiche of scenes from other later movies with a voice over.
> Fake, in other words. When will it be out?
> Never.


----------



## punisher73

elder999 said:


> It's a fan assembly-a pastiche of scenes from other later movies with a voice over.
> Fake, in other words. When will it be out?
> Never.



good catch!  Didn't see that it was a fan trailer.  One of the better ones.


----------



## Oily Dragon

LOL, "Redux".

I didn't get that joke until just now.  I must be getting slow.


----------



## Steve

Oily Dragon said:


> LOL, "Redux".
> 
> I didn't get that joke until just now.  I must be getting slow.


In related news, I thought that the new Matrix movie missed an opportunity to changes Keanu Reeve's character's name to Paleo.


----------



## Oily Dragon

Steve said:


> In related news, I thought that the new Matrix movie missed an opportunity to changes Keanu Reeve's character's name to Paleo.


"Neo" looks a lot like John Wick.

He's also just as death proof.


----------

